

Code Browser - swah
http://tibleiz.net/code-browser/

======
jussij
> No need to scroll page after page to find something

I thought the ctags utility fixed that problem many decades ago?

Failing that, the humble grep utility would also eliminate the need for such
excessive manual scrolling.

